# It's TOO expensive!!!



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

I've been looking for a good copy of windows vista basic (all I want/need)...I don't want those transformation pack thingies...they don't work/look good. Where did those of you who own vista get your copy? Even BASIC is expensive!!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

full basic is $200, upgrade from XP is $99. About the same cost as XP was. The top end is $400 and $250. Depending on the computer you have and its age, its often cheaper to buy a new computer with vista on it.


----------



## Bufordt (Nov 28, 2005)

One of the biggest kicks I got was when Apple said what OSX10.5 price was going to be. Business addition was going to be 129.00 Basic Addition was 129.00 Home Premium addition was 129.00 and the Ultimate version of OSX was going to be 129.00


Bufordt


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

I saw Office Depot had a new computer for 200 dollars with windows vista basic on it core two duo chip and 1 gig of ram along with 160 gig hard drive and dvd burner.
Thats cheap.
buy it its probably faster than your old system. Just reuse your monitor keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

This system was just purchased last mo/ w/ intel core duo 2 extreme 1gb ram...I highy doubt that computer is faster~! (they're almost the ame) I purchased this machine brand new, as a 'no OS' machine, as I already has xp sp2 pro. Now I want vista.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

I can tell you where to download one for free, but they might ban me of I do.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

You purchased a no OS system and thats what you go, besides stealing a copy your kinda stuck, pay Bill's price or do without.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

finding a working vista OS that auto authenticates and works is easy.
PM me I will point you in the direction to look for one.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I got 2 copies for free since I'm a MS beta tester.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

Kung said:


> I'm a MS beta tester.


 I once applied to be one of those. Never heard back from them.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, I have to admit that the fact that my buddy works for them helps.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Gary in ohio said:


> You purchased a no OS system and thats what you go, besides stealing a copy your kinda stuck, pay Bill's price or do without.


Yes, but by buying a no OS system, I got it for 98 bucks~! How's that for a HIGH END computer, only without an OS...Bill can wait a few more moths b4 he gets any of my money!


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

there are alot of sealed vista Os' for sale on ebay for under 70-100 bucks.

from 100% fb merchants.

you can also get XP now new/sealed NOS super cheapo on ebay.


----------

